# Do-335 at Udvar-Hazy



## twoeagles (Jun 30, 2008)

Having been transferred to PA from TX, I took advantage of being 72 miles from Dulles and went back to NASM Udvar-Hazy, specifically to see their Do-335. I won't use up bandwidth posting the photo's yet, which are decidedly average given the bad lighting and the way the old bird is packed into a tight space, but there you are. What struck me was the wing - and I can't explain why it would be a big deal or why I had never thought about it, but it looked for all the world like a Do-17 wing. Anyway, if someone would like to see what I was able to photograph, I will be happy to do so. The "Uhu" fuselage was still displayed, along with one DB-603 engine.


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 30, 2008)

Does a duck like water....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2008)

Go ahead and post the pics. I would love to see them. Last time I went to the museum, neither was on display at the time.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2008)

Love to see them 2Adler! Where in PA are you now?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes! let's see 'em!


----------



## twoeagles (Jul 2, 2008)

Self explanatory photo's, included a bonus of the P-61 on display, including the tail feathers which show the many lives the old girl had led before this point. As I said, the Do-335 is really crammed in, and make no mistakes, it is a very large aircraft! The Uhu, on the other hand, looked as though it was a tight fit for a 6 ft pilot, it is a very trim aircraft.


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 2, 2008)

And these pic's are bad..??? 

Thanks love the pic's..And yes she way a BBW...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2008)

The pics of the Pfiel look better than mine when I took them a few years ago. All shadows.

I have a book about the restoration of that Fw 190 'Weiss 7'. When completed, the Fw 190F-8 was missing its ETC 501 bomb rack and one couldn't be found nor were there any tech drawings. Then they found one recovered from a Fw 190 found in Norway. It was a plane flown by Lt. Rudi Linz of 12./JG 5 and was shot down on 9 Feb. 1945 attacking a group of RAF Beayfighters that were attacking a German convoy in a Norwegian fjord. Recovered in the 1980s the ETC 501 was carried 10 miles down a Norwegian moutainside on the shoulder of one of the recovery members.

Its the only piece of the current plane whose history is known and documented.

"Fw 190: Workhorse of the Luftwaffe" by Jay P. Spenser - NASM and Smithsonian Publishing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2008)

Last time I was at the museum was in 2005 and those 3 were not on display. Too bad...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 5, 2008)

wonderfull pics
thank you for sharing them


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 5, 2008)

Great stuff Two Eagles....


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 5, 2008)

Great pictures there twoeagles, the last picture with the P-61, is that a V-163 flying pancake I see there rear part of plane in yellow?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2008)

Northrop N1M flying wing demonstrator used in YB-35 development.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah I got pics of that one when I was there. It really is a great museum. I am going to have to make another trip soon to go and see it again.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Matt308, I seen the Yellow and assumed it was the flying pancake. But that aircraft has the propellors in the front and not the back. Great shot there by the way.


----------



## twoeagles (Jul 8, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah I got pics of that one when I was there. It really is a great museum. I am going to have to make another trip soon to go and see it again.



On the subject of museums, everyone needs to place the Naval Aviation Museum (Pensacola) high on their must visit list. One HUGE difference between it and the NASM is the fact you can walk right up and touch all the aircraft displayed, lean into cockpits (if low enough), run your hands along the
leading edges of wings...Totally captivating. Touch the only surviving aircraft
from the Battle of Midway! Standing behind the barriers, even though I fully
understand the need, always is a detractor...I want to stick my head into wheel wells and up tail pipes. You can do all that in Pensacola.


----------



## Erich (Jul 8, 2008)

2 Eagles- good job man on the pics. neat to see how far the Uhu has come but it has a long way to go. Believe through my past correspondance with curators it is an A-2 and did have room along the fuselage for a 3rd crewmember all locked in.......... crazy ! The Pfeil sure looks like a big ugly pig in my opinion, and I find it quite interesting that many say it could of been a great performance rig had it been given time to be perfected and on operations


----------

